# I need a name



## farmerJohn (Feb 23, 2011)

This is my new mini donk, dont let the pink harness fool you, hes all man, its just the only one the previous owners had that would fit him, and he dosent trust me enough yet for me to be ready to change it, i dont want him running off before i can get the new one on, buy anyway, right now hes just called donkey, and he needs a better name, so any suggestions?


----------



## Electric (Feb 23, 2011)

Ears ?


----------



## dkosh (Feb 23, 2011)

"I will love him and pat him and I will call him George." One of my favorite quotes from Looney Tunes. So I vote George.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 23, 2011)

dkosh said:
			
		

> "I will love him and pat him and I will call him George." One of my favorite quotes from Looney Tunes. So I vote George.


I vote Gorge too!


----------



## Weedchick (Feb 23, 2011)

_Gorgeous _George !


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 23, 2011)

JoshBob


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cletus


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 24, 2011)

I also vote George.

He's so cute! Er...Handsome!


----------



## goodhors (Feb 24, 2011)

I always like Edgar Rice Burro!  A friend had him for many years.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 24, 2011)

Seems to me that you came up with a name in your first post....Donk.

Or Pinky, but I think he'd get confused at that one!

Side note - why is George always such a fitting name for all male animals!?!?!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 24, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Seems to me that you came up with a name in your first post....Donk.
> 
> Or Pinky, but I think he'd get confused at that one!
> 
> Side note - why is George always such a fitting name for all male animals!?!?!


Not sure. I had a rabbit bloodline that started with George, then his son George Jr., then George III, etc and so forth.

I always remember the "I will love him and pet him and name him George" quote lol.


----------



## Imthe momma (Feb 25, 2011)

Nester...I loved that story Nester the long eared Donkey when I was a kid.


----------



## country freedom (Feb 28, 2011)

Has a name been given yet?
If not so, how about....

Daniel the Donkey


----------



## Budlady (Apr 1, 2011)

Imthe momma said:
			
		

> Nester...I loved that story Nester the long eared Donkey when I was a kid.


lol my mini donkey is named nester


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Apr 3, 2011)

Does he have a name yet??


----------



## GLENMAR (May 10, 2011)

Mine is named Elvis.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 10, 2011)

How about Jack! 
 lol i'm joking how does Da Vinci, Fletch, Java, Yosemite, or Quantas, sound?

  I think he looks like a Java though!


----------



## Double T (May 22, 2011)

lol mine goes by donk a lot of time, but his official name is DJ, for Don Juan, lol


----------



## Goatmasta (May 22, 2011)

I would name him "Don" and get him a girlfriend name her "Key"...  Makes it easy to call them at feeding time


----------

